# Nena may be leaving me (my foster)



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations on your first foster being ready to adopt, that is a testament to your good care that got her to that point. It is hard to watch them go, but such a good feeling to know you made it possible.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your new foster Nena being ready for her furever home. You should be very proud of yourself. It does make you feel good even if your heart hurts alittle.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations on getting through your first foster. Keep us posted on your next fostering and if it is with a Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for helping Nena. I hope she goes on to have a wonderful life with her new family.


----------

